
IPhone, Gizmodo: Gruber Naive About Law - pauljonas
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/04/iphone-gizmodo-gruber-naive-about-law.html
======
danudey
What I don't get is that he claims that calling Apple is sufficient to make a
'good faith effort', and it may well be, but it ignores the fact that the
individual's next responsibility, if they can't get ahold of the owner, is to
turn the property in to the police.

The guy didn't even try to call or return to the bar to see if the owner had
tried to find it (he had).

He basically called Apple's 1-800 number, left a message with someone, and
then sold it to Gizmodo for five grand. That doesn't imply good faith. What it
implies to me is that he called Apple's public number, couldn't get through to
anyone, and then realized that it could be worth a lot of money to the right
people.

Hell, he even had the name of the employee from Facebook. Why didn't he
message the guy? Or call him? Why didn't he pack the thing up in an envelope
and ship it to him at 1 Infinite Loop?

He got greedy, and gave in to temptation. Gizmodo then bought something it new
didn't belong to the seller, rubbed Apple's nose in their lost property like a
schoolyard bully playing keep-away with some kid's ball, and then when the
teacher showed up to settle things, said 'I didn't want it anyway!' and gave
it back.

------
sunchild
How is this person more qualified than Gruber to opine on the law? They both
seem to be grasping at straws.

